# He said, she said



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

He said...I don't know why you wear a bra; you've got nothing to 
put in it.

She said...You wear pants don't you?

He said...Shall we try swapping positions tonight?

She said...That's a good idea - you stand by the ironing board 
while I sit on the sofa and fart!

He said...What have you been doing with all the grocery money I 
gave you? 
She said...Turn sideways and look in the mirror!

He said....Why don't women blink during foreplay?

She said...They don't have time

He said... How many men does it take to change a roll of toilet 
paper?

She said...We don't know; it has never happened.

He said...Why is it difficult to find men who are sensitive, 
caring and Good- looking?

She said...They already have boyfriends.

She said...What do you call a women who knows where her husband 
is every night?

He said...A widow.

He said...Why are married women heavier than single women?

She said...Single women come home, see what's in the fridge and 
go to bed. Married women come home, see what's in bed and go to the 
fridge.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Excellent! Thanks for making me smile after so little sleep!
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

